# Conversion from mg to tablespoons??



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Can ANYONE help me? I have looked and looked for this answer..

I have a powder antibiotic that says: so many mg to a gallon of water---

Well it comes to a 400mg package.. I am going crazy-- Anyone with a chart or who is a mathematician?? 

HELP. why don't these companies use easier methods of measure.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/1_oz_equals_how_many_mg

Hope this helps.

Patty


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

I have a program called convert that will do that easily. I know I can't send an attachment here and because it's on my computer can't post a link to it.

If you send me your personal e-mail, I'll attach it and send it to you.

But, what you are asking to be converted is like pounds to tablespoons. (and the program only deals in ounces...

Give me more of the specifics and I'll try and convert them for you (and still send you the program)

Can't figure out why they'd use metric on the one side and the English system on the other. That's very unusal. Usually a company with those instructions will be in metric or English on both sides.

Pat


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

"mg" is "milligrams" -- a weight measure. Tablespoons are a volume measure. You're going to have to weigh it, not use a volume measure, unless it gives you a volume measure to equate the 400mg to, in which case you can divide to figure it out.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> "mg" is "milligrams" -- a weight measure. Tablespoons are a volume measure. You're going to have to weigh it, not use a volume measure, unless it gives you a volume measure to equate the 400mg to, in which case you can divide to figure it out.


Bingo! In other words, a teaspoon of coffee is gonna weigh a different amount of milligrams than a teaspoon of salt.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> "mg" is "milligrams" -- a weight measure. Tablespoons are a volume measure. You're going to have to weigh it, not use a volume measure, unless it gives you a volume measure to equate the 400mg to, in which case you can divide to figure it out.


I found that but was hoping someone could come close. I'll call the company tomorrow.. I don't have a scale that does mg/grams.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Queen Bee said:


> I found that but was hoping someone could come close. I'll call the company tomorrow.. I don't have a scale that does mg/grams.



Get the weight in grains from your reloading scale (you do have a reloading scale, right? :gaptooth: )

7,000 grains to a pound. Then convert the pounds to mg.
:banana02:

Seriously, any reloader is bound to have a good scale...get them to weigh a volume of your stuff, then away you go.


Tim


----------



## eurycea12 (Oct 5, 2006)

You need to call your doctor or veterinarian before taking advice over the internet. There is a miscommunication somewhere.


----------



## Kellkell (Nov 19, 2004)

400mg is the dose of the medication in the package. Not the volume of total powder. Without more information, I'm guessing you need to dilute the medication. So if you have a 400mg package of antibiotic that needs to be diluted into a gallon of water, but only need to give a 200mg dose, then you would give a half gallon of the mixed med.

But what you really need to call whoever prescribed what you are trying to dose.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

If it comes in a 400 mg package hopefully the dose is 100 or 200 mg. If it's a big number measure your total amount of powder and divide it into the portion that will be the amount needed- 1/2 of it if you need 200 mg etc. If that doesn't make sense you need closer supervision of your dosing of it- call the prescriber. 

If it's a small number of mg- well you can't very well get 1/400th of the volume if it's a 1 mg dose- then you need a scale that measures that small an amount. And be sure to shake it up well since there are probably some additives which may separate out when let to settle, and which may mean your "400 mg" dose of "gorillacillin" is in another 3 g of chalk powder and actually weighs 3.4 g total, so you'd better weight the total as well before dividing.


----------

